# Confused? The mystery to how I got an injury? (HEAD TO ER NOW?)



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Guys! I HAVE to ask you guys out there in regards to my injury! This is the second time in the pass few years that this has happen!

My lower ankle on my right leg starts hurting... not too bad, all bareable and i can still walk around but with minor pain! I absolutely have no clue how the pain started! I dun recall of bumping or falling on or into anything at all, but I can wake up the next morning in pain. My ankle area starts swelling and I can't really stretch or flatten my foot, otherwise, i'm in alot of pain!

The first time this happened, I was at work, happily walking around and then the pain started to be worst and worst over the hour until I noticed my foot started swelling! I dun recall any injury at all! And it was so sudden that the *F%^&[email protected]* company I use to work for didn't believe me.. they thought I was lying and trying to leave early. But I had no explaination on what happened at all, so my old company assumed that i was lying... and rather make me stay at work and watch me in pain... wouldn't even let me walk next door to the Drug Store to buy some Advil... and when I say next door, I literrally mean 10 seconds away!

Well... 2 days ago.. I remember kinda stretch my legs and that's about the closest thing that could make a difference to my foot! Anyways, yesterday i started feeling a bit of pain, very minor, I still kept walking around at work with no effect at all. By evening when I got home after work, it started hurting quite a bit more and I had to use the hand rails up and down the stairs at home.
This morning... i woke up at 5am in ALOT of pain, couldn't even fall back asleep, had to take 2 pain killers with coldeine and I still can't sleep! I absolutely have no clue what happened!

Can someone PLEASE explain to me? This is the 2nd time this ever happened to me.. and I have NO clue what happened.. i just no I'm in so much pain I can hardly drive!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Have u tried the doctor


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

sounds like maybe a partial rupture of the achilles tendon? dont think it shows on exrays.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> sounds like maybe a partial rupture of the achilles tendon? dont think it shows on exrays.


Thanks for brainstorming for me! Now THIS is more like something I wanted to hear!
The last time I went to the hospital wuz 2-3 months ago, when I ripped the soft tissue between my knee~ That's about it, I recall the doctors saying that some thing's just dun show on xrays!

But I'm seriously confused how this happen!~


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Only bone fractures and chips broken bone show up on xrays. Ligament and tendons can only be picked up by CT scan, ultrasound, or magnetic resonance imaging (MRI).

RICE it first. Rest, ice, compressionN and forgot what E is for.

I feel your pain. Try dealing with a honeydew size knee! Sound like an old man right now.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

e = elevate. my cousin severed her achilles tendon completley merely by playing racket ball 5 minutes more than when her pain threshold told her to stop.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Something like that happened to me once. I was out digging up the garden and after a couple of hours my foot started to swell. Another hour went by and I could hardly walk. Went to ER and as it turned out the tongue of my boot was massaging the top of my foot somehow and making it swell. Threw the boots out...
On the way to the ER got rear ended by a Semi and forgot about the pain in my foot, as I now had whiplash.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

You're probably feeling the pain because of the change in weather. I was feeling ok yesterday but woke up in considerably more pain today, probably due to the cold temp (have had the windows open for this past week to air out the place after the 100+g of sw leaked onto the carpets).

The pain from past & present injuries (either to bone or soft tissue) are compounded by cold temps, I have found.


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

Could be gout.... but youre kinda young for that. Get tested anyways though.


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

Did you ever twist or sprain that ankle?
When I was 15 I sprained my ankle during phys.ed. After about a week all was well. Sort of. After that I could never run again without that ankle causing pain. Eventually that stopped. 30 years later whenever I walked a few hours it would start to hurt. One day at work I twisted it again, foot swelled up like a balloon. 

Went to the hospital, had x rays done and they found that it was a break that didn't heal quite right. It had broken again. Operated, bone chip removed and leg in a cast for a couple months. This was thirty years after I had 'sprained' it.
Ever twist your ankle when you were younger?? Recall any previous injury at all?


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

kookus said:


> Could be gout.... but youre kinda young for that. Get tested anyways though.


My first thought was gout as well. (tho I didn't know it in English after seeing this post).

I heard gout is very painful and comes without any sign.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

were you walkin in heels by any chance? Microfracture's suck, but can cause that sort of pain. I've cracked my collar bone playing indoor full contact soccer, and it never mended right, so i still feel quite a lot of pain now and then.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> You're probably feeling the pain because of the change in weather. I was feeling ok yesterday but woke up in considerably more pain today, probably due to the cold temp (have had the windows open for this past week to air out the place after the 100+g of sw leaked onto the carpets).
> 
> The pain from past & present injuries (either to bone or soft tissue) are compounded by cold temps, I have found.


could have a lot to do with the fall you had the other day. sometimes takes a couple days for the stiffness and pain to surface more especially soft tissue injuries but yah temperature and himidity can irritate any arthritic pain and stuff from old injuries.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Only bone fractures and chips broken bone show up on xrays. Ligament and tendons can only be picked up by CT scan, ultrasound, or magnetic resonance imaging (MRI).
> 
> RICE it first. Rest, ice, compressionN and forgot what E is for.
> 
> I feel your pain. Try dealing with a honeydew size knee! Sound like an old man right now.


Thanks! But i seriously need more ice pack OMG!!!!! You never get any until you get injured 



onefishtwofish said:


> e = elevate. my cousin severed her achilles tendon completley merely by playing racket ball 5 minutes more than when her pain threshold told her to stop.


YES!! That's what I think happened, but can also be previous injuries! OMG!! I seriously dunno, I just remembered I stretch really really hard that nite... could that have anything to do with it?



Shell Dweller said:


> Something like that happened to me once. I was out digging up the garden and after a couple of hours my foot started to swell. Another hour went by and I could hardly walk. Went to ER and as it turned out the tongue of my boot was massaging the top of my foot somehow and making it swell. Threw the boots out...
> On the way to the ER got rear ended by a Semi and forgot about the pain in my foot, as I now had whiplash.


 I think i choose a hurting foot than whiplash! LOL!!!!!



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> You're probably feeling the pain because of the change in weather. I was feeling ok yesterday but woke up in considerably more pain today, probably due to the cold temp (have had the windows open for this past week to air out the place after the 100+g of sw leaked onto the carpets).
> 
> The pain from past & present injuries (either to bone or soft tissue) are compounded by cold temps, I have found.


Umm.. i had a motorcycle accident last year? just a minor one I guess, and another accident with our family husky this year... but minor injuries as well! But i dun recall something to do with my ankle!



kookus said:


> Could be gout.... but youre kinda young for that. Get tested anyways though.


 TOo young~ I HOPE!



Bok said:


> Did you ever twist or sprain that ankle?
> When I was 15 I sprained my ankle during phys.ed. After about a week all was well. Sort of. After that I could never run again without that ankle causing pain. Eventually that stopped. 30 years later whenever I walked a few hours it would start to hurt. One day at work I twisted it again, foot swelled up like a balloon.
> 
> Went to the hospital, had x rays done and they found that it was a break that didn't heal quite right. It had broken again. Operated, bone chip removed and leg in a cast for a couple months. This was thirty years after I had 'sprained' it.
> Ever twist your ankle when you were younger?? Recall any previous injury at all?


I'm seriously questioning how i got this... and I never really understood when people said you'll feel it all back one day...  i'm seriously scared... only 25 and i'm in unbareable pain!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

best ice packs. obus form blue gel'ed ice packs. sold at london drugs. trust me...i have one on right now. feels great! make sure to get a tensor also....


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

ninez said:


> My first thought was gout as well. (tho I didn't know it in English after seeing this post).
> 
> I heard gout is very painful and comes without any sign.


I read that gout is usually above the age of 46 and it usually starts at the tip of the toe! 



neven said:


> were you walkin in heels by any chance? Microfracture's suck, but can cause that sort of pain. I've cracked my collar bone playing indoor full contact soccer, and it never mended right, so i still feel quite a lot of pain now and then.


Nope...!  I absolutely cannot think of a single men shoe with heels!



onefishtwofish said:


> could have a lot to do with the fall you had the other day. sometimes takes a couple days for the stiffness and pain to surface more especially soft tissue injuries but yah temperature and himidity can irritate any arthritic pain and stuff from old injuries.


i think i've hurt the leg during a motorcycle accident? I'm seriously not sure.. i only recall hurting both knees, but not ankle at all!


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Just the opinion of a guy who has a made a few (dozen) joint and ligament comebacks

Talk to a Physio therapist, they specialize in this kind of stuff. If they cant fix it in 2 weeks try Chiro perhaps. My chiropracter made great headway with my wrist ligaments, I had no idea they did stuff to hands and feet. I wasnt able to make a fist for nearly a month until I tried Chiro.
Until you can make physio R.I.C.E all the way and vitamin I (ibuprofen) to reduce inflamation.
Recovering from injuries is a labour of love, you have to really want to get better and stay open minded


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up!

I can't get to anywhere right now!
I got a number of a physio recommended by ALL the the coworkers, they say he's really that great.. and i'll have to make an appointment with my chiro when i get a little better!

=( Right now I'm just brainstorming ideas!
My tank is completely filled over the top with wisteria and two other types of plants! How ncie would it be if i could prune it and fill them in small bags (Im sure i can fill 30 bags) and post it up for free =) but I can't walk yet~


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

you should trade the plants for one of the following:

1.) obus forme ice pack from london drugs
2.) a bottle of aspirin
3.) vitamin I
4.) hot chocolate


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

HHAHAHAHAHA!! Such a great idea!

It's really really hard to move around at the moment! But i hafta prune! The water movement is next to none, the fish dun look as active, i think it's not enuff oxygen circulating!

Anyways, U'll see my post up soon for free plants!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

wish my tank was bigger. i wouldn't mind taking some plants. actually. pm'ed you. 

it is. all those listed items are around $3 to $5. mind as well get someone to bring something that will help you out. 

you can't move? i forced myself to go to a LFS to shop shop shop. couldn't resist another weekend of not buying anything. now on ebay and bought the green horemanii.


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

Maybe I missed it but didn't see posted that you had it xray'd. Did you?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

No... this is another injury now! LOL!
Yes.. bad things keep happening to me!!!!!

And nah! =) You know me well enough Ming... can't have the heart to charge anyone, i think that applies to u as well! HAHA~


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like gout Jackson and thats really painfull, try putting your foot in a container with ice ans soak it, is gonna make u feel better but u do need to go to the doctor and find out what it is to know for sure and to get the proper treatment too


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

well i am 39 and have had gout since i was 25 my ankle will swell my foot on top will get a painful and sometimes my achilies tendon will get inflamed omg it frikin hurts but i take a anti inflamitory made for gout and in half a day all is good . u get those crystals that form in ur joints . from uric acid just for the heck of it try drinking cranberry juice and see how it works .


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

dont use ice the more heat the better , it soothes it ice didnt do sweet tweet for it at all


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

THE BIG UPDATE

Today is Day 5 now!!!!

I went to take my blood test and xray yesterday! But yesterday, i noticed my foot was swelling up quite a bit, and it was extremely painful to even limp! Today... the doctor didn't call me, so I called them instead. Says my xray isn't back yet, but my blood test shows NO signs of any problems, uric acid seem perfectly in range! So they won't be able to tell me until my xray comes back!

It's my 5th day... i seriously need to go back to work to make money! BUT importantly... im in so much pain! I'm sure most of you know what i mean... it's soooooo swollen... and I can't walk... i'm crawling across the hallways and sliding down on my axx just to get to the washroom! And i even have to balance on ONE leg just to go to the washroom! I DUNNO HOW MUCH WORST THIS COULD BE!!! OMG!!!! SOMEBODY!!!!! TELL ME!!! Should I just head to the ER AGAIN???? And when i say AGAIN, i just went there less than 2 months ago


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

are you taking advil? its an anti inflamitory


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

YES!! Taking that! Not working! =( Im in so much pain I can't think!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

What Causes Feet to Swell?
Swelling is caused by fluid buildup in the tissues. Gravity pulls the fluids to your feet and ankles, causing them to swell. 

Swelling can be caused by a serious condition of the kidney, heart, liver or blood vessels. Some other causes of swelling are:

•Eating a poor diet high in salt and carbohydrates 
•Taking birth control or hormone replacement therapy pills 
•Pregnancy 
•PMS 
•Sodium retention 
•Muscle injury 
•Varicose veins 
•History of phlebitis 
•Allergic reactions 
•Preeclampsia 
•Neuromuscular disorders 
•Trauma
•Laxative abuse 
•Diuretics abuse 
•Drug abuse 
Can Swollen Feet be Treated?
Yes. Treatment will depend on the cause of the swelling. One of the first treatment options is to elevate the legs above the level of the heart. Anti-inflammatory medicine can also help reduce swelling. 

Other treatment options are 

•Leg wedges to elevate the feet while sleeping. 
•Support socks and stocking 
◦Support socks and stockings come in various gradients depending on the pressure needed, and various lengths depending on the level of the edema. 
•Proper fitting shoes and socks. 
Tips to Reduce Swelling
•Cut back on salt 
◦Salt contributes to fluid retention. 
•Drink plenty of water. 
•Put your feet up 
◦Lying on your back, rest your feet at least 12 inches above the level of your heart for 10 to 15 minutes, three or four times a day. 
•Do not abuse laxatives
•Use support stockings 
◦Roll these on in the morning to promote circulation and limit gravitation movement of fluids. Most medical supply or drug stores carry these. 
•Exercise regularly 
◦Regular exercise improves circulation. 
•Avoid standing in place for long period of time.
•Lose excess weight 
◦Excess weight slows circulation of body fluids and puts extra pressure on your veins. 
•Increase muscle activity with walking. 
•Avoid long periods of sitting 
◦Every one or two hours, get up and walk. 
•Review your medication with your doctors 
◦Certain drugs, including nonsteroidal anti-inflammatories and calcium channel blockers, can contribute to swelling.

not sure if that will help as i dont know what it looks like or what recent activities or injurys you have had


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the tips!
But they forgot one treatment "head to the ER"
GOD I can't believe i'm still joking around with this!
I am in serious pain! I ditched the icepack now... somehow its making it hurt more  very very odd!


----------



## RDonald (Apr 25, 2010)

Maybe its a clot? They could come on suddenly, cause lots of pain, followed by dropping dead, massive stroke, or heart attack.

You're still typing and joking around so maybe its not a clot...

Maybe a doctor is a good idea, the rest of us probably have enough good professional advice to fill a thimble (or less)


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Waiting at the ER now.... Sigh
Why do ppl complain about the wait?
A man just walked in and yelled at them!! It's already free health care! Get a life!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Well some people have a hard time understanding their pain doesn't make them more important than the person who's bleeding profusely and who's life is at jeopardy. They categorize you by the severity of your condition. But i do believe children get streamlined being only second to those with life threatening issues.

With my son i have waited 4 hours once due to troubles gettin a pediatrician there that late. The other 3 visits to pop his elbow back in place took an hour and a half wait.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I've waited 6.5 hours to fix a broken pinky.. took a whopping 5 min to fix

fyi.. my mom just paid to go to a doc in the states or her knee would be perminatly effed by the time she would have gone in to fix it properly.. didnt actually cost very much (less then paying 54$ a month)


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

clinics are where you go for the majority of the things people go to hospitals for


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

goto the ER.... get it drained.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Back from the ER

No one can tell me what exactly it is! Could be hundreds of reason why it's swollen! But it's more likely that it's gout!
Good bye to beef =(
Good bye to red wine =) Doesn't matter, i drunk like drinking you anyways
Good bye to heavy drinking =( OMG, beer... no, never will i give you up!
And Good bye to pop =(
Sigh... gotta fix my eating habbits from now on!

I'm now prescribed with anti-inflammatory medicine and some oxycocet =) yummier than tylenol 3! Will know when i try one before bed!

Anyways... I've decided to correct all my eating habits, WHY? The guy sitting next to me when we were waiting for the doctor had to cut his hand open NEXT TO ME! He gave him a needle, 20 seconds later he just cuts his hand, pushes the puss out because he has gout as well, but his condition was way worst than me! It was absolutely disgusting, some of the gout just shot out!


----------



## rg500 (May 8, 2010)

Gout is a form of arthritis.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

yah less spinach and pea shoots..lotsa uric acid in that..according to the folks

Gout - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

read about gout info...


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

VinnyD said:


> yah less spinach and pea shoots..lotsa uric acid in that..according to the folks
> 
> Gout - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> read about gout info...


avoid mushroom/shrimp/crab/lobster as well.

in plain word, avoid anything that tastes GOOD.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

And avoid any organ meats ie: kindeys, liver, that sort of thing.

Oxycontin eh? That's heavy duty. My best ride has been morphine. T3's are useless to me, barely even numb the pain.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WoW
You wanna know? When the doctor told me try to stay away alcohol and meaty foods? I replied "you might as well just take my life away" =( Sigh... all the good stuff is gone!

WOW!
The medication definitely worked, less swollen, but in the same amount of pain!
The oxycocet they gave me.. WOW, tried it last nite... 30 minutes later.. i wuz dizzy as crap... and just fell right to sleep, didn't even noticed I slept 10 hours! WOW!


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> I'm now prescribed with anti-inflammatory medicine and some oxycocet =) yummier than tylenol 3! Will know when i try one before bed!


otherwise known as hillbilly heroin ... highly addictive, a huge problem with addiction across North America. You may want to do some further research, I would never touch the stuff.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i also believe they manufacturer of them pushed them so much they are over perscribed now, and the side effects were understated. And as Darb said, massive issues throughout the continent from the addiction side of things.

Personally i stay away from pain killers, after so many surgeries you get used to chronic aches and stabbing pains. I used to have a box filled with unused t3s, demerol and other pain killers.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

yup, i second darb, and third neven. stay away from that stuff as best you can. build your pain threshold. "man it up!"

I just "man it up" myself this past week and a half. In the words of Yan Can Cook, "If Yan can do it, so can you".

speedy recovery to you buddy!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

That stuff just screwed me over! Woke up from a nap and have a huge headache!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

OxyContin: Straight talk-CAMH

i think you have oxycocet which is the same as percocet. the oxycontin is the highly addictive stuff, and about 16x stronger than percocet. it has about 325mg of codeine where as t3 have 32. if your headache is severe or you get nausea you could be intolerant to the codeine.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

wow..sounds pretty bad...they even got u on the oxycocet and all...hope u feel better soon..drink lotsa water..helps with lower the concentration of the uric acid


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> OxyContin: Straight talk-CAMH
> 
> i think you have oxycocet which is the same as percocet. the oxycontin is the highly addictive stuff, and about 16x stronger than percocet. it has about 325mg of codeine where as t3 have 32. if your headache is severe or you get nausea you could be intolerant to the codeine.


WHOAH!!! Well, good thing is... i didn't take anymore after I go knocked out yesterday!
And i woke up with a terrible headache as well! I think it is the codeine that gave me the headache... felt like puking all day too! thanks for solving the mystery!



VinnyD said:


> wow..sounds pretty bad...they even got u on the oxycocet and all...hope u feel better soon..drink lotsa water..helps with lower the concentration of the uric acid


It's horrible! OMG! Pain just never goes away!
I think i've drank a 24 pack of water in the last 2 days...


----------



## FED (Apr 25, 2010)

Are you willing to try acupuncture? It might help increase the blood flow in that area as well as it does a great job at releasing endorphins, which will really help ease the pain. Acupuncture has helped me manage my feet pain quite a bit as well as going to a physio. Better than the medication they are prescribing to you IMO which only leads to stomach complications in the long run.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, I laid off the medication already!

The medication they gave me was Colchicine! a 3 day treatment! Type that in on Google with side effects! I GOT EVERY SINGLE SIDE EFFECT IT NAMED!
Trust me... i'm off that crap now... omg...!
Anyways, thanks for the idea of accupuncture, but I think i'll stay on physio instead =) cuz i dun got much of a clue how accupuncture works >P maybe i should do soome research!


----------

